# NYC and Long Island exams



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm reading as much as possible in order to study for the exams but want to know if anyone in NYC and L.I. have any tips on study materials that helped them. I'm reading Howard Masseys exam practice book but that doesn't cover the International plumbing Code which NY uses. I also have Manny Troise NYC illustrated code book. What material should I focus on for the tests? Is memorizing the codes the best way to study for the written part? 

Thanks,
Nick


----------

